# falta intentada de estafa



## csilvia

Ciao a tutti!
Nella traduzione di una sentenza ho trovato questo termine, "falta intentada de estafa", e mi sta creando problemi.
Lo tradurrei con tentativo di frode, ma mi sembra poco... giuridico.
Vi metto anche il contesto, spero che possiate darmi un aiuto! 

"Ccondenando a Juan Alberto y Ariadna como autores de un delito continuado de falsedad en documento oficial y falta intentada de estafa".


----------



## flljob

Yo también lo entendería como intento de estafa o fraude. Creo que _falta intentada de estafa_, es una traducción incorrecta.


----------



## csilvia

flljob said:


> Yo también lo entendería como intento de estafa o fraude. Creo que _falta intentada de estafa_, es una traducción incorrecta.



Scusa, forse mi sono spiegata male.. devo tradurlo dallo spagnolo all'italiano, e il mio tentativo per la frase intera sarebbe: 
"Condannando Juan Alberto y Ariadna in quanto autore di delitto perpetrato di falsificazione di documentazione ufficiale e tentativo di frode"


----------



## flljob

Sí, me parece que tu traducción es correcta.


----------



## 0scar

En España los delitos de menos de € 400 no son _delitos_ sino_ faltas_ _(contravvenzioni)._


----------



## ourense

Sí, como dice Oscar, _falta _es una infracción penal de bajo nivel (_contravvenzione_).
Hay en el Código Penal español un delito de estafa y una falta de estafa, dependiendo de la cuantía (400 euros).

En cuanto a _intentada_: una infracción penal (delito o falta) puede haberse consumado (cuando el resultado se ha producido) o haberse quedado en tentativa, si el autor ha desarrollado los actos que deberían haber dado el resultado, pero una causa externa lo ha impedido: en italiano, _delitto tentato _(art. 56 del Codice Penale). No estoy seguro de que en Derecho italiano la falta intentada sea punible, pero en todo caso una posible traducción muy formal sería: _contravvenzione tentata [di frode]_


----------



## csilvia

Ok, dopo essermi consultata con un'aspirante giurista siamo giunte alla conclusione che "contravvenzione per tentata frode" é la soluzione che piú si avvicina a qualcosa di comprensibile in italiano.
Grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## ursu-lab

Una domanda: perché "frode" (fraude) e non " truffa" (estafa)?


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Una domanda: perché "frode" (fraude) e non " truffa" (estafa)?



perché la truffa è un reato codificato, mentre la frode è un termine generale che riguarda il comportamento di colui che abusa dell'altrui fiducia, produce danno altrui o elude delle norme. Certamente alla base della truffa ci può essere la frode, ma non viceversa. Nel nostro caso, sarebbe più preciso parlare di _contravvenzione per tentata truffa_, poiché la frode, direi, non è codificata. Per distinguere tra contravvenzione e delitto, ci vuole la determinazione soggettiva (in senso giuridico) del dolo (nel delitto _in primis_) o della sola colpa (nella contravvenzione).


----------



## ursu-lab

Siamo d'accordo, ma nel testo originale (piuttosto vago) dice "estafa", quindi potrebbe *anche* essere "truffa"...


----------



## Geviert

ursu-lab said:


> Siamo d'accordo, ma nel testo originale (piuttosto vago) dice "estafa", quindi potrebbe *anche* essere "truffa"...



infatti, ciò intendo dire: estafa non "potrebbe essere", *è* truffa in italiano. Perché ci sia truffa/estafa bisogna che il reato in questione appartenga ai delitti contro il patrimonio.


----------



## ursu-lab

Geviert said:


> infatti, ciò intendo dire: estafa non "potrebbe essere", *è* truffa in italiano. Perché ci sia truffa/estafa bisogna che il reato in questione appartenga ai delitti contro il patrimonio.



Ops, scusa, in mezzo a tutto quelle spiegazioni non avevo visto:



> sarebbe più preciso parlare di contravvenzione per _tentata truffa_


Rispetto alla prima parte ("... delito continuado....") della frase io correggerei anche la traduzione "reato perpetrato" (che vuol dire "commesso" e non c'entra niente) con "reato continuato":

Dal Treccani:

_r_eato *continuato*, consistente in azioni poste in essere anche in tempi diversi, esecutive però di un unico progetto criminoso


----------



## csilvia

ursu-lab said:


> Ops, scusa, in mezzo a tutto quelle spiegazioni non avevo visto:
> 
> Rispetto alla prima parte ("... delito continuado....") della frase io correggerei anche la traduzione "reato perpetrato" (che vuol dire "commesso" e non c'entra niente) con "reato continuato":
> 
> Dal Treccani:
> 
> _r_eato *continuato*, consistente in azioni poste in essere anche in tempi diversi, esecutive però di un unico progetto criminoso



Direi che hai pienamente ragione, mi sono cosí concentrata sul problema di truffa/frode che non ho fatto caso al dettaglio, grazie!


----------



## 0scar

Para traducir no debería  importar si la estafa, fraude o lo que fuere  está o no tipificado en el el código penal del  país destino, en este caso Italia.


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> Para traducir no debería  importar si la estafa, fraude o lo que fuere  está o no tipificado en el el código penal del  país destino, en este caso Italia.



Diría exactamente lo contrario. La tipificación nos interesa en relación a la máxima rigurosidad posible de significado, no (por ahora) a su aplicabilidad lógico-jurídica (la denominada _fattispecie_). Esto vale más aún si hablamos, en particular, de la traducción de una sentencia (atención). Una mala traducción para un trabajo universitario ocasional cuesta perder horas de ocio y buena laxitud. Una traducción legal, en cambio, implica co-responsabilidad del traductor (y el error de traducción se paga concretamente). Salvo la finalidad real de la traducción en cuestión, el sentido debe ser exacto y fidedigno y, si es posible, con la misma fuerza vinculante del original.


----------



## 0scar

No se puede *cambiar* de delito porque en el país destino no este tipificado el delito del país original; si en el país de origen escupir es delito, la tradución debe ser delito de escupir en el país destino.


----------



## ourense

Cuando tengo que hacer una traducción formal de textos jurídicos o en cualquier caso similar en el que haya que tener en cuenta que las instituciones pueden ser diferentes en los dos países, suelo incluir las expresiones en ambos idiomas: 

- El reo fue condenado por un delito intentado de estafa (_truffa_) por un Tribunal de Milán.

Yo creo, Óscar, que no siempre es tan sencillo como el delito de escupir. Me he encontrado expresiones, no tanto en Derecho penal y desde luego no tanto en el caso de traducciones entre italiano y español, sino sobre Derecho administrativo y entre lenguas más lejanas, como el español y el alemán (no he ido más allá, aparte quizá del griego moderno) que son realmente difíciles de encajar en una traducción. Incluso he leído libros *argentinos *de Derecho en los que me ha resultado casi imprescindible conocer algo de Derecho argentino para poder entenderlos, es decir, "pasarlos [mentalmente] a español de España". ¡Y eso que son Derechos muy similares, como es lógico!


----------



## Geviert

0scar said:


> No se puede *cambiar* de delito porque en el país destino no este tipificado el delito del país original; si en el país de origen escupir es delito, la tradución debe ser delito de escupir en el país destino.



No se está cambiando de delito, más bien se está comprendiendo mal la relación entre fraude y estafa (en ambas lenguas). Si revisamos el código penal español solo a nivel terminológico, no normativo (cfr. link de Ourense), notaremos que el cap. VI lleva el título de las _defraudaciones_, cuya sección 1 son las _estafas_. Hay varias modalidades de defraudación, pues el fraude es el comportamiento a la base de la estafa (igual en italiano). Esto quiere decir (exactamente como en italiano) que la estafa es una modalidad de fraude, pero no necesariamente viceversa, según lo ya explicado en los mensajes anteriores.

Si se desea tipificar el delito de escupir en un país que no lo considere, se tendrá que usar primero el término correcto que lo permitiría es decir, el de _adattamento tramite legge (ordine di  esecuzione)_. De lo contrario, el riesgo es que no se comprenda la propuesta de ley o que simplemente no se la tome en serio.


----------



## Massimo_m

Geviert said:


> Nel nostro caso, sarebbe più preciso parlare di _contravvenzione per tentata truffa_.



Nella sostanza anche a me questa sembra la traduzione più corretta; forse però direi "contravvenzione di (e non per) tentata truffa".
 La frase nel suo complesso potrebbe quindi essere "condannando ...come autori del delitto continuato di falso in atto pubblico e della contravvenzione di tentata truffa".


----------



## ninux

csilvia said:


> Scusa, forse mi sono spiegata male.. devo tradurlo dallo spagnolo all'italiano, e il mio tentativo per la frase intera sarebbe:
> "Condannando Juan Alberto y Ariadna in quanto autorei di delitto perpetrato di falsificazione di documentazione ufficiale e tentativo di frode"


 
In ogni caso io correggerei anche il soggetto della nostra discussione che dovrebbe essere al plurale, visto che sono due...


----------

